# Free tegu contest?



## JkiddReptiles (Jun 27, 2011)

Has it started yet and where?


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 27, 2011)

no0pe not yet...


----------



## got10 (Jun 27, 2011)

anybody know when?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 17, 2011)

The contest has started and it is going to be for an All American tegu.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 17, 2011)

_Here's the Contest page,.. post pics on the following link. 

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8699#axzz1SNrgoSrj_


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmm an AA... That might change some peoples minds


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 17, 2011)

yea i now lol i was hoping noone got on and read that today allready posted min today


----------



## jmulley6 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm having a hard time thinking of a good photo.
also what do these AA tegus look like? I know they are a 3 way cross but what kind of coloring to they have as adults


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 17, 2011)

i had to find a good photo online lol there really light color when they are adults the babys ive seen kinda dark. i love them theres all nice


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 17, 2011)

There are some members who have some yearlings/sub-adults. I was trying to find a thread that had a bunch all in one but couldn't find much. 
Heres a couple pictures from a different thread (hopefully the owner doesnt mind), I don't think anyone has any that are true adults quite yet since they're still new. They are gorgeous and I wouldn't mind having one if I had the landlords approval lol.


james.w said:


> Here is a picture of my 2010 AA. Not quite an adult but gives you an idea of how they color up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8471#axzz1SOylQiNZ
The link it came from, only 2 members posted pictures of their AA's but every bit helps!


----------



## got10 (Jul 19, 2011)

I want to enter here is a pic of my red girl she was playing fetch


----------

